# Freud set up blocks



## jokker1978 (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone ever see set up blocks for the Freud router bits? 
I know I've seen them for some of the other brands of bits. 
I got a really good deal on a 5 bit cabinet door set. I guess I might just have to experiment and make my own.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

couldn't find any on their site, however for some sets, you can use the Sommerfeld setup jig for Freud. Only covers a few specific bits, but it also accounts for workpiece thickness. $32 on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Sommerfelds-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00GEC2HCW

Here's the pitch on Amazon: 
Product description

This Easy Set Jig sets Freud lockmiter bits and other Freud hard-to-set bits quickly and easily. Now, with the new Freud Easy Set you can position your router bit perfectly the first time, every time, in any thickness of wood - from 23/32" (3/4" plywood) to 1 3/16" thick stock. The eight Frued router bits that match the profiles on the Easy Set Jig include: 
-45 degree lock miter(99-034), 
-glass panel cope bit(99-286), 
-raised panel bit(99-569), 
-reversible glue joint(99-031), 
-drawer lock bit (99-240), 
-baby lock miter bit(99-035) 
-22 1/2 degree lock miter bit(99-043), and the 
-raised panel cope bit(99-260). 
-Also any Freud raised panel cope cutter or raised panel bits can be set with the Easy Set Jig since only the tongue portion of the Jig's profile is used during the height-setting process.

Hope this is helpful. I use the Yellow jig for my Sommerfeld sets.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have never found that set up blocks are all that necessary, well at least for doors. What I do is spend a few minutes experimenting on scrap and when it's perfect I keep a sample. Even when using set up blocks there is still a little tweaking to do. The most important thing is to plane every piece of wood before you start the project. Make sure that is all the exact same thickness (including the set up blocks). If you have to go back and plane an extra piece you run the risk of it being just a tiny bit off. Another thing is to either make extra pieces (which isn't easy on the coped ends) or use two routers. If you find that you messed something up then it's back to square one when setting the bits up again.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I do the same as Art. I keep and identify the samples and even tape them together to avoid confusion.


----------

